# Your process for cleaning a glass carboy



## EdwardLongshanks (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have one of those drill mounted rag things I only have the long handled white bristle brush. If I have to go through that hassle every time I want a clean carboy I'm taking up the wrong hobby. There has to be an easier way


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 20, 2011)

If the carboy is new to you, then scrub. If it is a recently emptied out one, then jsut clean and sanitize.
Once a carboy is cleaned I use it. Afterwards, I just put some Oxyclean in it, shake it around, rinse well, then fill with water and my sanitizer, let sit for an hours or even a day or two, pour it out, let it drip dry. I've had no problems using this process so far....


----------



## roblloyd (Jun 20, 2011)

As long as there are no chunks stuck to the side I use one step cleaner and soak and shake it. Then I sanitize before use. Oxyclean also works well.
If you have chunkage then you need a brush if soaking doesn't do it.


----------



## robie (Jun 20, 2011)

All the above is good advice. I only use brush if something is stuck to the inside.

After use, I put in a couple cups of my cleaner solution (B-Brite), shake it around, rinse, add a cup or so of KMeta solution, shake, seal it up completely with the sanitizer still inside and store.


----------



## BobF (Jun 20, 2011)

I rinse well as soon as it's emptied, add a few drops of dawn lime. Shake like hades. Rinse and sanitize for the next use.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

I clean immediately afterwards with very hot water using this. I then sanitize it and use it right away or keep an inch of k-meta in it and a solid bung or air lock.


----------



## EdwardLongshanks (Jun 20, 2011)

OK thanks I will make sure I clean it thorough after use next time lol. I think that was my problem, I let it sit a few days after use and had some gunk stuck to the side. I'll call it valuable lesson learned, im sure there will be many more where I have to learn the hard way


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

Edward, the same rule with wine bottles. As you empty them, rinse them out good. It'll prevent any mold from forming or any other kind of bacteria and make it a lot easier to clean again when your ready to bottle.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes as soon as you empty one rinse it out, never hot water but good and warm and I add a drop of hand detergent, Use the bottle brush for about 15 seconds is my routine. Dump, rinse well and let dry or use again.

Allowing chunks to stick would have to be a nightmare to clean. Don't worry wine making is easy and fun.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2011)

I do as Dan does, its just the easiest way. When your ready to use the carboy just empty the carboy out of meta solution and use!!!!!


----------



## Dugger (Jun 21, 2011)

As others have said, it is really important to rinse the carboy as soon as it is emptied - even waiting an hour before doing so makes it more difficult especially with a red wine. Same thing goes for hoses, wands, etc.


----------



## FlTropical (Jun 22, 2011)

How about Elderberry wine... Does the green gunk stick to the inside of the BB? If so is that is going to be nightmarish to remove? While I am considering BB the cleaning aspect leaves me with questions.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 22, 2011)

Back in the day, when I used carboys, I would rinse 3 times with hot water (not too hot to cause thermal shock). I then used a drop of automatic DW gel, about 2 cups of water, and sloch it around a bit. I would also scrub with a rather large bottle brush. Drain, then rinse another 3 times.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 22, 2011)

FlTropical said:


> How about Elderberry wine... Does the green gunk stick to the inside of the BB? If so is that is going to be nightmarish to remove? While I am considering BB the cleaning aspect leaves me with questions.



I would imagine if you get the Green Goo in either a glass carboy or a BB it would be a night mare to get out. Most of the goo should remain in your primary bucket if you are lucky. Steaming the berries eliminates the goo.


----------



## chrissiemens4 (Jun 23, 2011)

I use a carboy cleaner that hooks up to a drill. Works like a charm if you forget to clean a carboy or rinse like everyone has said.

http://www.carboycleaner.com/


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I clean immediately afterwards with very hot water using this. I then sanitize it and use it right away or keep an inch of k-meta in it and a solid bung or air lock.


Yep I always have mixed up solution to clean other things with this way as well. Also do the same with my primary buckets but keep more in them and hoses, spoons, bungs and air lock are all stored in there


----------



## kk1224kelley (Jun 25, 2011)

I am new but i did figure out a way of cleaning the carboy. it works for me. 
i use hot water some sanitizing solution and for the scrubing i just drop a couple rags in there and start shaking and spinning, turn upside down and pull rags out


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2011)

Kelley if that works for you thats great, just a word of caution. Please be very careful as wet carboys are very slippery and people have been seriously hurt from dropping them.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 26, 2011)

can't let it die can ya, my foot is healed


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeez Mike I couldn't remember who it was but I know I heard of several cases. Glad your foot is good now. This is the very reason I have handles on every carboy.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 26, 2011)

kk1224kelley said:


> I am new but i did figure out a way of cleaning the carboy. it works for me.
> i use hot water some sanitizing solution and for the scrubing i just drop a couple rags in there and start shaking and spinning, turn upside down and pull rags out



Don't use hot water and do not set the carboys on concrete. Always place at least a piece of cardboard under them. Use good warm water and a drop or two of soap, then sanitize.

Yes they are slippery wet lil devils. Thats good when it comes to spinning them to clean them out but sickening if you lose control and it goes flying.


----------



## CB750 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been brewing beer and now wine for over 12 years and I rinse out my glass carboys with one of those high pressure bottle cleaning devices that fits on your faucet. I do this as soon as I empty the carboy and their has only been a few times that I have had to use a bottle brush. 

I also store my carboys with a 1/2 gallon of water and bleach. Start out with warm water and as it cools it will suck the stopper in nice and tight for an air tight seal. When you need to use the carboy again just shake up the solution rinse well and you have a sanitized carboy ready to go.


----------

